# New To This Torture!



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi I recently have had some problems that have been diagnosed as DP/DR And really need some help understanding how to cope with this.
I am a single father of to beautiful children a boy 4 and a girl 3 adn had a pretty steady rutine befor i moved. Now that i have moved i had developed allot of stress and anxiety I think because i have no rutine anymore. It all started about 4 weeks ago shortly after i moved i woke up one night in the worst sweats I have ever had and this wierd feeling of not knowing where i was or who i was, I was so terified I had no idea what was going on, after about 30 mins it went away but ever since the fear of another attack had me in constant panic attacks and fear. about a week later I started feeling this again but in the middle of the day my vision went foggy my reflection went strange my hands looked forign and the worst part of it is my children look like strangers to me, this is the worst feeling I have ever expierienced in my life I feel very Out of place in my own mind if that makes sense. I was told by my Dr. that if i could control the anxiety and panic and stress this should eventually go away, Is that possible? How do i ease anxiety and panic when i feel this way?
Also I have been expierencing drymouth,dizzyness,jello jegs,and arms tingleing in my head,and body,extreme muscle tension,chest pains,abdominal pains and headaches are these symptoms of dp/dr or some thing else?
Please some one help me i feel like i am failing my kids how can i take care of them if i cant take care of myself??

:?


----------



## Terence999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Friend

See a psychiatrist. This sounds like panic disorder. You can be treated for this. Don't wait and suffer. You are not alone. When I first suffered this disorder I was alone in Vietnam and had no treatment and it got worse. This does not have to happen to you. I am not BSing you.

terence


----------

